# Skeeter Pee S.G.?



## milky7272 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I started my first batch last night. I have followed the directions to a t, and plan to try to start it late tonight with lalvin ec-1118. My question is when I check S.G. It was around 1.06 so I added sugar to get it to 1.07 I forgot to factor in the tempature of the must. This morning my S.G. was 1.075 after cooling. Will this be ok? If so Will I have a hard time starting it with yeast? Thanks Richard


----------



## Julie (Aug 11, 2010)

You should be fine. The sg is approximate, 1.075 really isn't that much more.

good luck


----------



## WineYooper (Aug 11, 2010)

My S.G. was about the same when I started mine. I did find that when I did my first batch from a slurry it started up easier and fermented faster than the batch I have going now using 1118. I did make a starter for this one, rehydrating the yeast and then adding some must to it untill I had about 8 cups going before I added to the primary, and did not just pitch the yeast. If you use the search part of this forum you can read the experiences of others that have done both. Good luck, you will enjoy the finshed product.


----------



## milky7272 (Aug 15, 2010)

An update on my pee. I was starting to worry about the pee I started from yeast with no slurry. Fermintation was going but not very good. Yesterday morning with the S.G. down to 1.06 with very little activity I added the last bottle of juice and the nutrient and enigizer. I woke up with this this morning, and a S.G. of around 1.04 and falling. I am so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

wooohooo, look at that skeeter pee go! now we just need bottles, lol


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks to me like someone pee'd in that bucket. If you told anyone that you had a pee bucket in the corner, you better ask around.


----------

